# Not even 24 hours



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Storms blew through our area last night and left a major amount of damage. Many houses are out of electricity with no hopes of it returning for 7 to 15 days. 
We have a 300 member CSA and also sell produce at several markets during the week, one of our big markets being Saturday mornings. We were VERY busy today. People were coming to our booth, telling us they needed food to cook today. Many had no stores of food because it clutters your cabinets (they shop daily) some had some food, but couldn't figure out how to cook it on a grill, still others could only cook a steak, hamburger or hot dog on grill and nothing else. Some didn't have a grill (it's too hot to cook outside or inside. We just eat out) 
We spent our morning telling people how to cook our vegetables on their grills or how to prepare dishes with raw produce. I have never seen such a mess. 
What would happen to these people in a real emergency? I am afraid they would all be knocking on my doors, hungry. I just did not realize how unprepared most people are today. It sure made us wonder.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow, Just wow. I've known how to cook for ages, my 9 yo's have been cooking(under supervision for years). Now they've can cook lunch when we're home with out supervision.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

In the first buzz of panic, people behave in the most silly way. 
Even though they might not be prepared, their ancestors survived long enough to breed them. They still have the genes and they will mostly figure things out. In fact the questions they asked were their way of figuring things out.
But the sheer lack of imagination does make on wonder- you'd wish they would think about stuff before it happens.
Aren't they luck that the water still flows? Now that would be a real crisis.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I bet there are lots of places the water don't flow .:sob: Yep the never miss the water till the well goes dry :sing: And most won't learn a thing .


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

City water still flows, country water does not. Need electric to run a well pump. The groceries that had power and gas stations were packed all day.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

There are cities warning people to save water because they have no power to city pumps. They are anticipating running out.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

In my home town the entire town has no electric. The only gas station with electric in the area had a LONG line this morning. ETA on return of service is a week or more. Amazing that people have nothing stored up. My parents are set on food but low on gas for generator. Maybe they will finally listen to me!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow. I thought I had a sheltered life but not even know how to heat a can of beans on a grill? I've survived on 'grill cooking' many times in my life. I guess in big cities if you loose power you can run to a restaurant. Cant do that when town is 45miles away. We learned how to make do.

Not having food because it clutters the cabinets? Isn't that what the cabinet is for?


----------



## squeak (Apr 5, 2011)

Sad, though not surprising. 

I have a fair amount of food stored in the pantry, but my worry is my freezer and electricity to run the well pump. the freezer is well stocked with meat, some veggies, berries, fruit, etc. If I lose electricity for very long I'll lose it all. 

The well pump is a major concern also, not just for me and dh, but for the animals! Three horses, 30 chickens, 2 dogs and 3 cats drink A LOT of water in a day. I can't imagine carrying it from the lake for very long. Maybe I should invest in a generator, if only for the well pump and freezer.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

We have a generator to run well pumps, but for the barn well we also have a hand pump. Takes work, but we can water everything with it. 
Also, this is a city of only 30,000. No, not small but certainly not a large city either. I was surprised by the older people that had nothing. I would have thought they had learned this lesson at one point in their lives.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I about choked on my dinner when the news person said "its hard to boil water w/o electricity" I'm not sure where she was talking about but it was city water....

REALLY? no


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

mpillow said:


> I about choked on my dinner when the news person said "its hard to boil water w/o electricity" I'm not sure where she was talking about but it was city water....
> 
> REALLY? no


I heard that too. Even city water can get contaminated when the pumps/filters/purifiers don't work.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

WOW just amazing that these people know so little. I have been cooking and boiling water on my outdoor kichen for 2 days now because it's just to hot to cook inside. Note water boils faster outdoors. not sure why, but seems to be that way.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Don't worry, FEMA will take care of everybody.... sorry, that snuck out.

Some (most) people simply wouldn't survive long, without all the conveniences... maybe these folks will start to question their existence and their relationship with modern civilization.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

squeak said:


> Can you prepare jars and have them ready, just in case? Much better to can it then lose it.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

jersey girl said:


> Storms blew through our area last night and left a major amount of damage. Many houses are out of electricity with no hopes of it returning for 7 to 15 days.
> We have a 300 member CSA and also sell produce at several markets during the week, one of our big markets being Saturday mornings. We were VERY busy today. People were coming to our booth, telling us they needed food to cook today. Many had no stores of food because it clutters your cabinets (they shop daily) some had some food, but couldn't figure out how to cook it on a grill, still others could only cook a steak, hamburger or hot dog on grill and nothing else. Some didn't have a grill (it's too hot to cook outside or inside. We just eat out)
> We spent our morning telling people how to cook our vegetables on their grills or how to prepare dishes with raw produce. I have never seen such a mess.
> What would happen to these people in a real emergency? I am afraid they would all be knocking on my doors, hungry. I just did not realize how unprepared most people are today. It sure made us wonder.












And your surprised? 

On a serious note. You will find that a lot of Jersey folks are rather prepared when it comes to winter issues. They happen. The odd power outage not so much.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Sure, one "could" can a freezer full of foods, but not if the cook stove was electric and there is no other power/fuel/appliance to boil the water and run the canner to pressure for hours!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, just wow. I realized people liked conveniences and were ignorant to a degree. I had no idea it was this bad. I have always been a cook and have gained self reliant skills over time but it came easy and naturally due to my interest in it. It always shocks me when I hear about people who literally cannot balance a checkbook, think it's okay to live in disorganized filth and as the op illustrated are unable to do such basic thing as cook or shop more than a day at a time.

It boggles my mind to imagine that there are households who may not even have an ounce of flour. (unless there is an allergy)

If there were a TEOTWAWKI I think the great die off would be much bigger and faster than I ever imagined. Days and weeks vs. months and few if any zombies. Heck, people died of thirst during the Katrina episode. :shocked: :smack

Think about it...


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Now that I've learned canning inside, I need to practice doing it outside with propane. When it's not emergent.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Quickly build an eight brick rocket stove and use all the twigs and tinder around to can it up. If there is a will there is a way. 
Look up on YouTube for rocket stove. I use one often at our new homestead as we have no power out there. Or a stove matter of fact. Lol


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

mpillow said:


> I about choked on my dinner when the news person said "its hard to boil water w/o electricity" I'm not sure where she was talking about but it was city water....
> 
> REALLY? no


I think I get what they are saying..
If you live in the city and have no easy access to wood to build a fire, no place to build a fire etc.. then you would have a really hard time.
I am doubting that the city would let you burn your kitchen chairs in the middle of the sidewalk in a short term emergency.

Another great reason to stay the heck out of cities!!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oh, wow!

When we lost power for 3 days I dumped food in a a pan and set the pan on the gas grill.

I ALSO found the holes in our preps very quickly: tuna was the only meat I had in cans and I was afraid to open the freezer so the meat would not thaw. Well, I saved the meat but I had to go shopping when things were bad. 

I now have a cupboard dedicated to canned dinners like stew and canned beef in gravy. And, I hang out at the emergency and prepping forum some. Because, like a lot of people, I found out where my weaknesses were when the power went out!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for when cooking outside will not work, or for those in a city setting

Sterno Single Burner Folding Stove - 50012: Amazon.com: Home & Kitchen

Cheap and it works. I have one that I switched to when the power went out when cooking supper one night, and what I used to cook on during the 6 days of the tornado power outage.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

jersey girl said:


> Storms blew through our area last night and left a major amount of damage. Many houses are out of electricity with no hopes of it returning for 7 to 15 days.
> We have a 300 member CSA and also sell produce at several markets during the week, one of our big markets being Saturday mornings. We were VERY busy today. People were coming to our booth, telling us they needed food to cook today. Many had no stores of food because it clutters your cabinets (they shop daily) some had some food, but couldn't figure out how to cook it on a grill, still others could only cook a steak, hamburger or hot dog on grill and nothing else. Some didn't have a grill (it's too hot to cook outside or inside. We just eat out)
> We spent our morning telling people how to cook our vegetables on their grills or how to prepare dishes with raw produce. I have never seen such a mess.
> What would happen to these people in a real emergency? I am afraid they would all be knocking on my doors, hungry. I just did not realize how unprepared most people are today. It sure made us wonder.


I'm glad you were there for them.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I cook on our grill all the time, both grilling meats, and cooking with a sauce pan or skillet or cast iron dutch oven. It is much easier to cook everything in one place than to have to run from the grill, outside, through the house to the kitchen and back again. And in the winter I often cook on the wood stove we heat the house with. It isn't intended for cooking, but the top surface is flat and hot. Works great!

For folks who don't think in survival mode, you can suggest that they watch a show called Grill it! with Bobby Flay. They cook everything on a grill. Meats, veggies, fruits, sauces, etc. 

Of course that only works if they have food on hand.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Living in Florida all these years through many storms and power outages I have seen just how unprepared people can be and to top it off, they get angry at everyone else. The ones who have empty pantries and no idea how to cook on a grill or butane stove are the ones who riot at grocery stores and scream and throw tantrums on the news shows.

During Tropical storm Beryl we lost power for awhile twice, no big deal to us. My neighbor across the street ran over in a heavy downpour of rain to see if I had any bread so she could make a peanut butter sandwich because there was no power. I told her to come in, she could eat with us if she wanted and she could not believe that we were about to have fried chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans and biscuits. She had dinner with us and asked a million questions so I had high hopes. When Tropical Storm Debby was about to hit I saw here waving from across the street and she shouted "I bought bread, would rather have your chicken!" I smiled and waved and said I have the chicken, you can bring the rest." I didn't hear from her the entire storm, lol.

Some people get it, some don't. All I can do is prepare for me and mine and hope for the best for everyone else.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm getting very fond of my neighbors after reading about all of yours. I mean, we've always gotten along well with them, but it's been more of how you get along with people you talk to every six months or so, you know?
We've got power--but some folks have generators and have offered the use of them if power goes down again. There's also a clean spring within walking distance, and of course the creek, which needs to be sterilized before use.
But--we've been stuck here since Wednesday and every day folks walk up and down the road, anybody need anything? Nope, everyone's good. Those of us with kids are starting to run low on fresh milk (no cows or currently in milk goats) but we've got plenty of preserved milk.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

your electric stove is easy to cook on w/o power...remove the element and drip pan....place 3 votive candles in the hole and get 3 equal sized flat rocks to elevate pan for air flow....use a cover to be most efficient...

Hot inside....take the idea outside providing a wind break....

It really isn't hard at all....just have to have the mindset or be shown or told.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

mpillow said:


> your electric stove is easy to cook on w/o power...remove the element and drip pan....place 3 votive candles in the hole and get 3 equal sized flat rocks to elevate pan for air flow....use a cover to be most efficient...
> 
> Hot inside....take the idea outside providing a wind break....
> 
> It really isn't hard at all....just have to have the mindset or be shown or told.


Of course one would need to have votive candles on hand and not have a smooth top electric stove.  

Last year we bought a grill (after someone here posted about a good deal Lowes was having on them) just so we would have the option to cook outside. It was one that would work with wood chips or charcoal.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Wags said:


> Of course one would need to have votive candles on hand and not have a smooth top electric stove.
> 
> Last year we bought a grill (after someone here posted about a good deal Lowes was having on them) just so we would have the option to cook outside. It was one that would work with wood chips or charcoal.


use bricks or similar on a flat top....take caution to prevent scratching---tin foil would work


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Oh, mpillow, lol--thank you! Great idea. Would that work with sterno?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

yes I have use sterno in this manner also


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

make sure the votives are in appropriate candle holders....a given to most but just for safety precautions I'm adding it to be clear...


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

OK...another twist to the story. Many people are being told 1 to 3 weeks before they get power. My husband works Sundays at the local farm store (gives us a good discount). The store was able to get a truck load of 70 generators delivered yesterday. He went to work to help. They had a call list of 90 people wanting to buy generators (store was even honoring current sale on generators) To try to get their name pushed up the list people have cried, claimed possible death of a family member if no air, (he suggested they should have planned ahead for an emergency and got cussed out) have tried to bribe him with money, free work, booze and cigars so far. One man said that his wife was going to be unbearable if she didn't get air soon and made expensive offers. My DH just laughes them off and puts them at the end of the list. 
2 days and people are getting desperate. Wonder what it will be like in 1 or 2 weeks?


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

washington Pa Just back from Home Depot. Line of folks waiting for generators just coming in. Across the street group of electric line trucks in Walmart parking lot. Why? On way there DH noticed power line 'cutouts' hanging indicating power out. Power on at home.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

If they have enough money to bribe perhaps they should go on vacation somewhere where power is on....Maine could use some tourism money....but don't come to stay!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

goatlady said:


> Sure, one "could" can a freezer full of foods, but not if the cook stove was electric and there is no other power/fuel/appliance to boil the water and run the canner to pressure for hours!



Imho, one should NEVER rely on one source of energy, for cooking or whatever. We've got natural gas here (and it rarely is off, for more than a few hours each year... and when it is, I go walk my line, and fix the leak, and then it's back on), electricity (which I think is the most unreliable, and completely useless in emergencies, as it's usually the first energy source to disappear, and it's not 'storable'), Coleman style white gas/gasoline stoves, propane stoves (with several large tanks and many portable tanks of propane), two backpack stoves, and of course, unlimited amounts of firewood.

The old adage, "two is one, and one is none" applies...

I'd hate to have to go into an emergency canning mode, putting up all the frozen meats.... but if I had to, I would... always keep cases upon cases of empty jars on hand, with hundreds of uncleaned jars (filled with unidentifables I've collected over the years... clean them when I need em) and decades worth of canning lids/rings.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> for when cooking outside will not work, or for those in a city setting
> 
> Sterno Single Burner Folding Stove - 50012: Amazon.com: Home & Kitchen
> 
> Cheap and it works. I have one that I switched to when the power went out when cooking supper one night, and what I used to cook on during the 6 days of the tornado power outage.


We have 4 of those for camping and emergencies. They are $5 at WM.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry, the part about medical emergencies sounded rude. They do have a emergency program in place with local hosp. and will hold a generator for someone at hospitals request. There are also local and state programs for immediate help for free. Didn't mean it to sound like they don't care


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Jersey Girl, you might think about printing out some simple recipes for the next sale day. It's great that you're helping these people out-at least they are asking!

My big fear is an extended power outage, like most of you. But thankfully, I have two propane burners and two four foot tanks that are full. Should be plenty to can up the contents of my freezers. Yep, a lot of soups and stews of course. I already can some every year anyway. I do have a generator, and it is wired to the house so I can pull water from the well if necessary. As far as natural gas goes, there are 72 hours worth of line pressure before I need to worry about that-so canning commences on the gas stove first, asap. Then generator is fired up to fill every water container we have, including both bathtubs. I also have plastic sheeting so I could easily rig some "ponds" with pallets and boards and fill that as well. 

If you are running a genset periodically, it's worth making sure you have plenty of containers with water in them, for ice. Even ziplock bags will work, people need to be creative, you don't have to have milk or water jugs in an emergency.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

hintonlady said:


> It boggles my mind to imagine that there are households who may not even have an ounce of flour. (unless there is an allergy)
> 
> Think about it...


Growing up, my son had a close friend from church. That boy ate at our house all the time, but never paid much attention to what I was doing in the kitchen. He was home schooled. He came from a family with six kids. Dad fixed breakfast in the morning. He went to work. Mom taught the kids. I have no idea what they did for lunch. Dad came home and fixes a simple supper, usually something pre-mixed or frozen.

The Mom was very outspoken about the fact that she doesn't cook.

Anyway, one day I came home from the store, and asked my son and his friend to bring in the groceries. I had a couple of bags of flour, and the boy asked why anyone would ever buy flour! He had never seen anyone buy flour before! Although he had been to our home where I had home made bread, gravies thickened with it, home made cinnamon rolls, etc. He never put two and two together.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

bourbonred said:


> Now that I've learned canning inside, I need to practice doing it outside with propane. When it's not emergent.


The stove in the kitchen at my ranch is propane, and can be lit with a match. We eat just as well during power outages up there as we do when the power is on.

Most of our power outages are in the winter. When that happens, the food from the fridge goes into ice chests in the shade outside. I set plastic jugs of water outside overnight to let them freeze. They go into the ice chest with refrigerated food. The ice chest with frozen food has the lid left open overnight. Everything freezes solid. In the morning, the lid is closed to keep it cold and placed in a cold place in the shade.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

So all of you that have grills to cook on, what happens when the tank runs out? Or you have no charcoal or wood available?
Not everyone has a grill, or the possibility of going out and gathering wood to make a fire


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> So all of you that have grills to cook on, what happens when the tank runs out? Or you have no charcoal or wood available?
> Not everyone has a grill, or the possibility of going out and gathering wood to make a fire


that's why the little, inexpensive, sterno stove I posted a link about would be good to have. It would help. It works.

And it's inexpensive.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Common Tator said:


> family with six kids...Dad fixed breakfast in the morning. He went to work. Mom taught the kids. Dad came home and fixes...supper.
> 
> The Mom was very outspoken about the fact that she doesn't cook.


:shocked: :nono: :frypan:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> So all of you that have grills to cook on, what happens when the tank runs out? Or you have no charcoal or wood available?
> Not everyone has a grill, or the possibility of going out and gathering wood to make a fire


All canned foods can be eaten without being cooked. It may not be as good as if it was heated, but a person wouldn't starve.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Shygal said:


> So all of you that have grills to cook on, what happens when the tank runs out? Or you have no charcoal or wood available?
> Not everyone has a grill, or the possibility of going out and gathering wood to make a fire


We have an extra tank for the grill. We also have a grill for camping that uses the small disposable bottles. If we use all our propane then there is some serious 'stuff' going on. If there are trees nearby then there will be small branches that can be used even if your grill is propane. I've done it camping when I forgot to pack the extra propane bottles.

Oh. Junk mail comes in handy too.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Common Tator said:


> Most of our power outages are in the winter. When that happens, the food from the fridge goes into ice chests in the shade outside. I set plastic jugs of water outside overnight to let them freeze. They go into the ice chest with refrigerated food. *The ice chest with frozen food has the lid left open overnight. Everything freezes solid. In the morning, the lid is closed to keep it cold and placed in a cold place in the shade*.


 :shocked:

Do you have no wild animals around your ranch? :huh: 

I'd never be able to get away with doing something like that and have it still be there the next day. There's no way most people could leave frozen food outside in an ice chest with the lid off. It would all be gotten into by animals and birds and be chewed up and scattered around or be taken away before halfway through the night. And that would happen in cities as well as out in the country.

.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I live in the northern Shenandoah Valley, near Winchester, Va. The storms were intense here and many roads were blocked by fallen trees. High winds are kind of a fact of life here, so most of our power lines are underground. We lost power for a few minutes at a time a couple of times.

I was out with some friends when the warnings came out, and got home as the worst was hitting. I got on the local Skywarn repeater, to see if I could help and to get some realtime information on what was going on. The cities to the east of us seem to have fared a lot worse than the more rural areas in my neck of the woods.

Another line of storms came through here last night. It wasn't as severe wind-wise, but was one of the more intense lightning storms I've ever seen. Fortunately, no strikes were close to me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Noclue - good that you got home and the electric lines are underground.

Glad you're okay, and not having to go to alternate/no electricity mode.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Shygal said:


> So all of you that have grills to cook on, what happens when the tank runs out? Or you have no charcoal or wood available?
> Not everyone has a grill, or the possibility of going out and gathering wood to make a fire


This is what books, chairs, tables, and anything inside the house made out of wood are for. One reads about the siege of Leningrad, where the freezing starving populace burned all their furniture (anything wooden) for heat.

I know that situations like you mention exist, but it is so hard for me to wrap my mind around it. I'm literally swamped with wood right now... have cut down three huge oaks in the last two months, within 100' of the house and the 'tops' and limbs are still everywhere. I only have so much work 'in me' and this excess wood is low on the list of things that need to be done.

On the tanks, as long as one could get to town, they could be refilled. AFAIK, it takes no power to fill up containers... I keep three extra tanks, because I can use them on the grill (which I rarely use) or on the cutting torch (which I do use).


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My boys cook fried potatoes, pancakes, eggs, fish, etc.....over a campfire, especially during the summer heat, as a matter of course.

We live in the woods, so fuel availability really isn't much of a concern.
Saves heating up the kitchen, too.

:shrug:


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Monday morning, July 2: Currently alot of S.E. Ohio is without power, phones, internet, etc.including me. Numerous listmembers from Ohio Like Melissa probably can't log in. There are pockets with power, but another high wind storm blew thru Sunday evening knocking alot of people back to square one. 

Some places don't have water as the electric pumps at the pumping stations are dead. I do have water, and pressure seems OK. If the water goes out, I am fully prepped with plenty of contained water for both bathing, washing and cooking.

I have a dual fuel BBQ grill (propane/charocal) and cooking has been easy. Additionally, My small camping type gas grill that uses the cannisters has been great for making coffee and heating up foods. Recently, Menards had fuel cannisters, propane tanks and charcoal briquettes on sale, and I just happened to have stocked up on all of them last week. Good thing. Food is not an issue as I'm prepped for several months

I have a 5000 watt generator with a 6250 watt peak that has been running 24 hours a day since Friday night. I have the freezer, the refrigerator and the window A/C in the upstairs bedroom all hooked up and running. That is probably about max load so I dare not hook up anything else. A/C is almost mandatory as the temps have been triple digits or close to it everyday. Gasoline seems to be an issue for many. Most stations in S.E. ohio and stores are closed without power. This morning there were 2 or 3 gas stations open and running in or near Logan Ohio. Wait for gas is a loooooong time as the lines are about 10 or more cars deep. I came to work today in Grove City O. and filled up three empty cans. Gas in Grove City was $3.04 a gallon w/card. Thanks goodness as over the weekend I had to pay $3.40 a gallon in Lancaster Ohio. I'll keep getting gas in my work area as it's alot cheaper and I have to have it for the generator. 

Batteries and flashlights are doing excellent, stock of batteries holding up better than expected with constant use. The Solar lights outside are brought in at night to help see inside. When it is dark at my house, it is dark !!!! I have two electric lanterns w/the florescent tubes and they have been a godsend. So far..... I really haven't noticed alot of inconveniences. Bathing is done by heating water in buckets over the campire ring out back and using that in the bathtub. Plenty of food cooked for the next few days. All the prep plans are working out to my satisfaction. It is nice to know when SHTF, that your pre-planning is working out as good or better than expected. I credit Hurricaine Ike a few years ago for teaching me alot of prep lessons. Current AEP estimate: It might be July 9th until I get power back. I will find myself 'survival weary' by July 9th I think ........
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Stay safe and alert Ohio Rusty! Keep us up to date when you can!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ohio Rusty - what a good report that this is being inconvenient rather than almost disaster at your home.

Nice report on the preps working. 

Please report in as you can.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

naturelover said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Do you have no wild animals around your ranch? :huh:
> 
> ...


In the winter they go to the lower elevations. The wildlife has adapted to our unusual micro climate in our mountains. Deep snow at the higher elevatiosn and no snow at all in the foothills. Our bears don't hibernate either. They just head down the hill. If I had a problem with wildlife getting into it though, I could put the ice chest in an uninsulated shed.


----------



## Chris. (Jul 13, 2011)

Im i central ohio and we took a pretty bad hit. I work at the local grocery store, and keeping ice in stock has been tough. The second the ice co. said they could give us four extra pallets we took them. At times we have been going through 3 skids of ice an hour. Also get asked about batteries, flashlights, candles, all of which were sold out hours after the storm. People just are not prepared for the most basic of issues. Its pitiful how much we rely on electircity,


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> that's why the little, inexpensive, sterno stove I posted a link about would be good to have. It would help. It works.
> 
> And it's inexpensive.


I remember we had one in the 60s when NY had that huge blackout for a few days. It seemed to take forever to heat up a can of spaghettios lol

You don't have much choice in a city though


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

texican said:


> On the tanks, as long as one could get to town, they could be refilled. AFAIK, it takes no power to fill up containers... I keep three extra tanks, because I can use them on the grill (which I rarely use) or on the cutting torch (which I do use).


How long can you store a small tank of propane ?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

mpillow said:


> use bricks or similar on a flat top....take caution to prevent scratching---tin foil would work


I've got to say....thats the best thing I've learned in a long time!

Our emergency preps are used when tropical storms hit the gulf and the electricity is affected from the aftermath. Couple years ago, I took out the cans of fuel and tabletop burners to make dinner on the porch. Due to the wind (and rain) blowing across the porch, the fuel didn't last long. Need to add a piece of plywood to the preps to stop the wind. Sure couldn't have canned what was in the freezer! Luckily it didn't come to that.


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

jersey girl said:


> Storms blew through our area last night and left a major amount of damage. Many houses are out of electricity with no hopes of it returning for 7 to 15 days.
> We have a 300 member CSA and also sell produce at several markets during the week, one of our big markets being Saturday mornings. We were VERY busy today. People were coming to our booth, telling us they needed food to cook today. Many had no stores of food because it clutters your cabinets (they shop daily) some had some food, but couldn't figure out how to cook it on a grill, still others could only cook a steak, hamburger or hot dog on grill and nothing else. Some didn't have a grill (it's too hot to cook outside or inside. We just eat out)
> We spent our morning telling people how to cook our vegetables on their grills or how to prepare dishes with raw produce. I have never seen such a mess.
> What would happen to these people in a real emergency? I am afraid they would all be knocking on my doors, hungry. I just did not realize how unprepared most people are today. It sure made us wonder.


Imagine all this on a much larger scale. It is scary for sure.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Shygal, propane lasts just about forever, to my knowledge. I have a pair of 100 gallon tanks and they were filled at least 15 years ago. The SO checked them last fall, and they're good. We store them in a shady spot is all. 

Those two tanks are my backup canning prep for the freezer contents. I have a very sturdy folding table, and plan on doing it in the garage with one of the doors up for air circulation. We also have a couple small BBQ tanks, and some one pound camping type cylinders. These days, you can buy extra tanks at WalMart, that come "filled". 

I personally don't think they are sold completely full. If it wasn't for the fact that I'd have to "rent" a larger tank, I'd get one.

I still think it's odd that propane is sold by gallon, tanks are sized by weight and measured by percentage. In a SHTF scenario and if I am at work, there are five each tanks there, they are over twice the size of a BBQ tank and are kept full for the forklift we use. They'll come home with me and I'll settle with the boss later.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Shygal said:


> I remember we had one in the 60s when NY had that huge blackout for a few days. It seemed to take forever to heat up a can of spaghettios lol
> 
> You don't have much choice in a city though


True. Out here most apartments have patios of some kind, or small balconies. At least you can BBQ as long as your fuel lasts.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> I remember we had one in the 60s when NY had that huge blackout for a few days. It seemed to take forever to heat up a can of spaghettios lol
> 
> You don't have much choice in a city though


this mind set just bothers me.

I can think of the little sterno stoves, not great - but still something.

Instructions for cheap solar cookers - think card board boxes, aluminum foil, black paint and turkey cooking bags.
Plans for Solar Cookers -- The Solar Cooking Archive

And then the 10lb cans and toliet paper for alchol stoves
How to Make a Survival Stove (Car Heater)

just to name a few cheap and easily stored and parts accessible for city dwellers, even apartment dwellers.

so, city people do have a choice - the many unprepared don't care to think of it, or don't know of it before they need it.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Shygal said:


> How long can you store a small tank of propane ?


I don't know. It doesn't go bad like gasoline or diesel. 

We have tanks up by the main house at our ranch that have lasted for years without problems. There is another tank by our pioneer structures that was filled many years ago. It was already 10 years old when we asked the propane guy about it. He said it was still good, and he would "take it off our hands" for us if we wanted.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is there an update? Has any of the power been restored? How are people acting now that it is 4 days into the power outage?


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Shygal said:


> So all of you that have grills to cook on, what happens when the tank runs out? Or you have no charcoal or wood available?
> Not everyone has a grill, or the possibility of going out and gathering wood to make a fire


I keep three tanks on hand all summer, also have charcoal grill/smoker. We camp a lot and have two outdoor stoves. One uses the little propane tanks, one uses white gas. We kep five two packs of the mini tanks as well as four containers of coleman camping fuel. Forgot we have five or so bags of charcoal, and if by the time all that was gone we have a cord of wood to use in the charcoal grill. I live in the city on one of the great lakes so theres a never ending water supply available if needed.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Shygal said:


> I remember we had one in the 60s when NY had that huge blackout for a few days. It seemed to take forever to heat up a can of spaghettios lol
> 
> You don't have much choice in a city though



See post above. Forgot to add if it gets real bad I too have access to propane tanks at work. Their 150 pound tanks and we keep 10-12 on hand. We use them instead of acetylene on our burn buggies. There about six times larger than the tow motor tanks. We also have a generator and a pressure canner after we lost our fridge and freezers to a power outage shortly after buying our home.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Pam6 said:


> Is there an update? Has any of the power been restored? How are people acting now that it is 4 days into the power outage?


Here is just one story about it. I thought it made some intersting points.
U.S. Weather: Americans face sweltering July 4 without power - as storm death toll hits 22 | Mail Online

It talks about a nursing home and dealing with the residents etc..
Grocery store with carts of rotting food and flies etc..

Though it does talk mostly about people with options... hotels, distant family etc..
The real question is how people without options are doing. Not just inner city folks, but in the small communities in the outlying areas. Think about the scope of this storm and how many states have been affected.

From the wealthiest to the poorest regions have all been hit.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Shygal said:


> How long can you store a small tank of propane ?


As long as the tank is kept sheltered, forever. Unsheltered, a few days less... 
I use to not 'care' whether they were taken care of not, as they always worked just fine.... but they changed the rules and you can't get a tank with visible rust on it refilled.

One of the ~20 pound (5 gallon?) tanks will run a small propane camp stove for a long time. Simply get one of the 5' extension hoses to go from the tank to the stove. Can also get a 'splitter' on the tank and run a propane lantern at the same time. I picked up a new propane camp stove (Coleman clone) for $22 last year, can still get clones for less than 40, a propane lantern is around 20, hose about 10, and a filled tank for less than 40, refills around 18. I get my tanks done at a propane dealer for the same cost, but the tanks weigh at least 50% more (as opposed to the already refilled tanks at convenience/grocery/chain stores). You can pick all of these devices for pennies if you do yard/garage sales.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Pouncer said:


> Shygal, propane lasts just about forever, to my knowledge. I have a pair of 100 gallon tanks and they were filled at least 15 years ago. The SO checked them last fall, and they're good. We store them in a shady spot is all.
> 
> Those two tanks are my backup canning prep for the freezer contents. I have a very sturdy folding table, and plan on doing it in the garage with one of the doors up for air circulation. We also have a couple small BBQ tanks, and some one pound camping type cylinders. These days, you can buy extra tanks at WalMart, that come "filled".
> 
> ...


Forklift tanks (or most of them) are liquid draw if they don't have a vapor draw it could get interesting and a lot of those tanks the hook up will not interchange with a grill tank fitting . Some did have a vapor fitting ,just know what you are doing .:cowboy:


For those not in the know stock the right thing .


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I'm in South Central VA and we got power back yesterday afternoon after having a very hot weekend. We managed to borrow a generator from the in-laws as they had power so the jam-packed freezer made it no problem. This whole incident showed me the gaping holes in my own preparations. But it also showed me where I was excelling.  I was shocked at the neighbors who were almost near panic because they didn't know how to get a meal on the table for their families. Our lines are underground, but that doesn't matter when so much damage happens to the major overhead lines that feed them.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Just wanted emails about future posts. No comments


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

Honestly, I'm a little interested in the number of individuals in this area that are leaving for friends, family, motels etc. My husband and I have a merry quarrel going about if something big were to happen if people would pour out of the cities or stay waiting for someone to come to their aid. 

I hope everyone in the affected areas is doing ok. Man, it is a hot time to be without power.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

An update, mid 90's to 105's every day since storm and until Sunday at least. Our There are still many thousands without power. Between this storm hitting so many states and the tropical storm in the south, there are not many parts to repair the big stuff. The poor people are working around the clock and are from as far away as Oklahoma. Our local farm store has gotten in 4 loads of generators, 70 in each and sill have a waiting list. 
People have been told from one week to "you need to find an alternate source of power for a month or more." 
There is anger, frustration, a little of every emotion in these people. We have friends coming out to the farm to take showers. That makes them feel much better. (note to self...look into the outdoor showers) Many restaruants have power now, and are crazy busy. My Mother wanted a McDonalds breakfast the other day and it was a 25 minute wait. I went over and fixed her breakfast. I have farmers markets on Thurs, Fri, and Sat so I will see what is happening to people then. 
Ohio did get federal money today to offer food stamps to people that lost food out of their freezers. The stamps are to replace the food.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Those pictures are heart wrenching!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

My son did finally get permission from insurance to cut the tree off of his house. thats how our family is spending the fourth!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So..... I went out into the world today.
The checkout girl at the salvage grocer's was complaining that the credit card machines weren't working, I made mention of how glad I was that the store was open and that there was food on the shelves.
She had no idea what I was talking about. None whatsoever. 
So.. I explained and drew a crowd!
None of them had heard ANYTHING about it at all!

I had to explain Ohio, W. Virginia, Virginia, Maryland etc... were all devastated adn that there were folks with no power or water etc.. and some not likely to have it anytime soon. The grocery stores were all empty etc..
They were so stunned to hear it.
What the heck?!
I think a HUGE, BIG, MASSIVE, IMPORTANT part of being prepared is paying attention to..well... something besides yourselves.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Did you ask them if they knew what movies were coming out this week? 


This thread and all the stories has just about scared me spitless. I have been on this board for like 3 years and there is no excuse to be so unprepared. None whatsoever.


----------

